# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Superstar

## jasonbourne

To πετυχα στην Ανκονα.Ωραιο καραβι φαινεται.

----------


## El Greco

Superstar onomazete kai einai aderfo tou MOBY AKI

----------


## .voyager

Το πλοίο, στη φωτό στην Ανκώνα, είναι στο τελικό στάδιο της ναυπήγησής του, στη Fincantieri. Εκτελεί το δρομολόγιο Ελσίνκι-Ταλίν, διπλώνοντας με υπηρεσιακή ταχύητα 27,5 knots το "ομόσταβλο" και ομορφότερο Star. Το δρομολόγιο διαρκεί 2 ώρες, στα πλαίσια του "Tallink Shuttle service concept". Έχει μήκος 175,1 μέτρα και πλάτος 27,6 μέτρα. Κόστισε €120,000,000. Ο σχεδιασμός του είναι βασισμένος στα Moby Wonder, Freedom & Aki της Moby Lines. To πράσινο χρώμα των 2 πλοίων χαρακτηρίζει την περιβαντολλογικό "προσανατολισμό" και "άποψη" τους. Στο Supestar όμως το παρακάνανε, νομίζω!

----------


## jasonbourne

Ευχαριστω για τη διορθωση!

----------


## STRATHGOS

Sto bari.. kai me anixtous olous tous katapeltes kai mprosta kai piso! :Very Happy: 

DSC00680.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

ωστε αυτο ειναι το πλοιο που θα παρει η νελ, χμ, αργησε αλλα εκανε διανα! κι εχει κι ωραιο χρωμα σαν τουριστικο λεωφορειο! αστιευομαι βεβαια....

----------


## STRATHGOS

> ωστε αυτο ειναι το πλοιο που θα παρει η νελ, χμ, αργησε αλλα εκανε διανα! κι εχει κι ωραιο χρωμα σαν τουριστικο λεωφορειο! αστιευομαι βεβαια....


NAI NAI AYTO EINAI KAI FYSIKA PiGA NA TO FOTOGRAFISO!! APO TA NAFPIGIA..  ala xalase i doulia kai den to pire i nal kai amina me tis ftografies sto xeri!!xi xi:???:

----------


## STRATHGOS

an proseξete kala den exei anixta dek!! logo ton pagon!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Νaval22

> ωστε αυτο ειναι το πλοιο που θα παρει η νελ, χμ, αργησε αλλα εκανε διανα! κι εχει κι ωραιο χρωμα σαν τουριστικο λεωφορειο! αστιευομαι βεβαια....


θα τεριάζει με το κτελ Λέσβου,θα είναι ιδανικό για να κάνει καλλονή μυτιλήνη δια θαλάσσης  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## manolis m.

> θα τεριάζει με το κτελ Λέσβου,θα είναι ιδανικό για να κάνει καλλονή μυτιλήνη δια θαλάσσης


Xaxaxa...Wraios o Stefanos!

----------


## Georgecz3

0 εφοπλιστής του Αυγούστου εχεί άρθρο για το συγκεκριμένο βαπόρι

----------


## Giovanaut

Δευτέρα 11.3.2013, δέκα λεπτά πριν την άφιξη μας στο Τάλλιν, δέκα λεπτά μετά από τη δική του αναχώρηση για Ελσίνκι....

P1030696.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Παρακάτω βλέπουμε ένα βίντεο από την άφιξη του στο Ταλίν.




Συνδέει Ταλίν με το Ελσίνκι σε 2 ώρες στους 27,5 κόμβους και εκτελεί 4 δρομολόγια την ημέρα.

superstar-à-tallinn-lebateaublog-dc-2013.jpg

Πηγή http://www.lebateaublog.fr/2014/03/2...ar-superstaar/

----------


## proussos

*Την τσιμινιέρα του για BLUE STAR την προόριζαν...και την έβαλαν κι ανάποδα !*

----------


## Nautilia News

Tallink_Superstar.jpg

*Στην Corsica Ferries πουλήθηκε το Superstar της Tallink*

----------

